# [ OFF ] Hébergeur de qualité et pas cher ? ( résolu )

## ryo-san

Bonsoir,

Je vais devoir gérer un serveur bientot pour y héberger des photos principalement qui ne doivent pas disparaitre.

Le hic c'est que les hébergeurs sont soit trés cher soit peu connus , donc j'aurais besoin de vos lumières si possible.

Pour l'instant , un pote a trouvé  vala  qui est pratiquement moitié prix qu'OVH ou amen par exemple.

J'ai principalement besoin d'espace disque, tous ce qui est mail , interface etc , je m'en moque.

Par avance merci.Last edited by ryo-san on Sat Oct 20, 2007 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fo_o

salut 

pour ma part, je dirait Sivit

je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec leur machines, un très bon support disponible, leur offres sont correctes.[/url]

----------

## Ti momo

Bonjour,

Pour ma part je conseillerais Netavous.

C'est un petit hébergeur assez flexible et disponible, leurs serveurs tournent sous Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

free c'est 10 Go gratuit sans pub

----------

## ryo-san

Merci pour vos réponses , je vais eplucher tous ca.

@nykos: 10 gigas chez free ? avec un abonnement normal ? je suis chez eux j'avoue que j'ai meme pas regardé.

----------

## nonas

Oui 10Go, après faut pas être trop regardant sur la qualité et la rapidité du service et ne pas avoir besoin d'autre chose que de PHP et une base SQL.

Mais pour un "petit" site ça marche bien.

Pour héberger des "photos qui ne doivent pas disparaître" installe une galerie sinon ça va pas plaire aux admins (et fait des sauvegardes !). Depuis peu une pub Google AdSense est incluse dans toutes les pages d'index par défaut générées par leur Apache afin (selon les administrateurs) d'obliger les gens à faire des vrais pages et à ne pas utiliser leur compte simplement comme stockage. (cf les newsgroups et des journaux sur dlfp : https://linuxfr.org//~gourgou/25470.html & https://linuxfr.org/~bersace/25505.html )

----------

## yulalac

merciiiii ami

----------

## kopp

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Oui 10Go, après faut pas être trop regardant sur la qualité et la rapidité du service et ne pas avoir besoin d'autre chose que de PHP et une base SQL.
> 
> Mais pour un "petit" site ça marche bien.
> 
> Pour héberger des "photos qui ne doivent pas disparaître" installe une galerie sinon ça va pas plaire aux admins (et fait des sauvegardes !). Depuis peu une pub Google AdSense est incluse dans toutes les pages d'index par défaut générées par leur Apache afin (selon les administrateurs) d'obliger les gens à faire des vrais pages et à ne pas utiliser leur compte simplement comme stockage. (cf les newsgroups et des journaux sur dlfp : https://linuxfr.org//~gourgou/25470.html & https://linuxfr.org/~bersace/25505.html )

 

A quel point les admins sont chiants ? Parce qu'on a un site avec des potes, mais aussi toute une partie qui sert de dépot pour les photos, sans aucun lien vers les archives dans les pages web...

Je sais que chez orange, ils m'ont cassé les couilles plusieurs fois à cause de ça... Une fois parce que la majorité des fichiers n'étais pas liés, et une fois pour un ou deux... 

La première fois, j'avais créé une vieille page web avec un lien vers chaque fichier, juste pour me foutre de leur gueule... mais bon ce sont des bots qui vérifie... du coup ils ont pas remarqué.... bref tout le monde s'en fout de ma vie...

----------

## nonas

J'ai jamais eu de problème personnellement (mes espaces chez Free ne génèrent pas un trafic extraordinaire) mais ces changements récents montrent qu'ils sont un peu plus regardant.

Après je me suis pas fait chier non plus, pour quelques pages j'ai repris la source de l'auto-index, viré les lignes correspondantes aux scripts de la pub et basta.

Je pense surtout que si tu as une vrai page à la racine de ton site ils font pas d'histoire. (et puis à quoi bon mettre une vrai page dans chaque dossier alors que les objets dans ce dossier sont appelés d'une page plus haut dans l'arborescence ?)

----------

## ryo-san

salut a tous,

Bon j'ai trouvé mon bonheur chez netavous ( merci Ti momo ... merci aux autres aussi  :Razz:  ).

les dix gigas de free sont interessant mais j'aurais besoin d'un zero de plus au minimum.

Bon week-end.

----------

## lol.2.dol

Je rajoute une petite chose:

L'offre de 10Go est intéréssante, même très intéréssante car accessible pour tout le monde, mais il y a des contres:

-lenteur des serveurs(en pleine journée)

-limitation technique (on ne peut pas tout installer)

-etc...

Personnellement j'avais besoin d'une gallerie photo sur Free, mais les limitation (au niveau de GD) m'empêche d'uploader des photos de plus de 2,5 Mo(en 7 mégapixels on y arrive très rapidement).

Les scripts PHP ont aussi une durée d'execution de 30s maximale

Mais bon c'est déjà gentil de la part de Free de donner autant d'espace disque!

----------

## DuF

Le gros problème que j'avais avec Free, c'est qu'il fallait une @IP chez free pour utiliser le FTP, est-ce que cela a changé ?

----------

## TrizoLakai

Oui tu peux accéder au FTP sans IP Free.

Par contre il y a une limitation de bande passante quand tu n'as pas cette IP.

----------

## DuF

Ah ok, merci pour l'info, je vais donc réessayer car j'avais complètement laissé de côté mon compte :-/

----------

## anigel

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Par contre il y a une limitation de bande passante quand tu n'as pas cette IP.

 

Ou pire : si tu as une IP de non-dégroupé Free. Là, c'est limite tolérable pour Free  :Laughing: . Les non-dégroupés ne sont pas encore blacklistés, mais...

----------

